# P.V. & P. Wks S.F Cal Pickle Purple bottle



## madpaddla (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is one I was wondering about.  SCA but not nuked.  Seems like it turned this way from being in the Cali sun.
 I looked around a bit but never found the maker.  Bottle is BIM.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 19, 2009)

If you haven't already figured it out, it is the Pacific Vinegar & Pickle works, but i got no clue as to what glasshouse made it.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 19, 2009)

i found a similar food bottle recently, size and shape wise, and i like the hell out of yours! i cant tell you much about it but i just had to comment. I will attach a picture of mine, but from what i gather this one i have is unlisted and considered rare but only valued at about $50.    cool bottle none the less, thanks for the show!

 sorry, the pics aren't the best


----------



## botlguy (Dec 19, 2009)

Information gleened from Betty Wilson Zumwalts book: KETCHUP - PICKLES - SAUCES.

 Pacific Vinegar and Pickle Works was in business from 1860 operated by Joseph Pohley & John Ludwig Koster using the name Pacific Vinegar Works until Pohley's death about 1878 - 1879. They were located in San Francisco, Calif. at 323 front St. (Offices), the works at 415, 417 & 419 Fulton St. In 1892 John L. Koster was President & Manager with Chas. J. King the Secretary. Also accociated with the firm were Francis Cutting, Sol Wangenheim &, Joseph Elfelt. In 1894 Sidney M. Smith took over as President. They were in business until at least 1912. 

 Her book shows various styles of bottles including this one.


----------

